# British Embassy



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

The British Embassy in Cairo will be closed to the public on 27 January 2013. If you are a British National and need to contact the Embassy for urgent assistance please call either +20 (0)2 2791 6000 or +20 (0)2 2794 0852.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

aykalam said:


> The British Embassy in Cairo will be closed to the public on 27 January 2013. If you are a British National and need to contact the Embassy for urgent assistance please call either +20 (0)2 2791 6000 or +20 (0)2 2794 0852.


*Having tried all morning to contact the consulate finally got answered and was told the Embassy is closed until further notice!!!*


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

and yet Al jezeera had a ticker tape on the news saying.. Egypt the revolution is over


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> and yet Al jezeera had a ticker tape on the news saying.. Egypt the revolution is over


Ok the first part is over but we have entered into part 2 .Also a pedestian was killed by gunshot at Tahrir this morning ,


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sure glad I went downtown to renew my passport last week.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> Sure glad I went downtown to renew my passport last week.


*According to the newspaper today the following embassies are closed;*

*BRITISH, AMERICAN ,**CANADIAN AND BELGIUM there maybe others in garden city,*


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

UK in Egypt
Demonstrations are expected daily in Cairo until at least 1 February. Demonstrations are also likely to continue in Alexandria and in the Governorates of Port Said, Suez and Ismalia

Heavy rain has washed away sections of the Suez to Ras Mohamed road around El Tor and the Sharm el Sheikh to Dahab road. Seek local advice before setting off.


----------

